# [kernel-libata] LG SATA dvdrw. not burn dvds[SOLVED]

## zorth

hi. in first place, sorry for my english  :Smile: 

i have a SATA dvdrw LG H30N, dvd/cd writer 48x 18x and running now the vanilla-sources 2.6.22-rc3 because i thought that with these sources maybe the problem was remedied but it has not been like that. the 'official' kernel 2.6.21 more the patch 2.6.22-rc3 do not solve this problem.

I have proved the gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r3, the 2.6.18-r8, the2.6.20-r7 and the 2.6.20-r8. I have proved growisofs 6.0 and 7.0, have tried on having recorded dvds with the command to unblock them 32kb from the buffer of memory to unlimited with

ulimite -l ulimited

and nothing. when i launch k3b and try to burn a dvd (verbatim x16) ever finished with a " write error " and the burned dvd is not legible for any optical unit.

have i read hundreds of messages in forums with the same problem and wonder if it is that there is no solution?

mi machine:

intel c2 duo E6600

gigabyte 965P-DQ6 rev 3.3

2 x 1 gb ddr2 8000 gskill micronD9

asus 8800gts 640mbs

xilence active PFC 800w

my error log when the dvd burn fails:

```

[ 1265.376860] cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!

[ 1605.471278] ata4.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x800100 action 0x2 frozen

[ 1605.471281] ata4.00: (irq_stat 0x08000000, interface fatal error)

[ 1605.471284] ata4.00: cmd a0/01:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 0 cdb 0x2a data 32768 out

[ 1605.471285]          res 50/00:03:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[ 1605.774662] ata4: soft resetting port

[ 1605.929417] ata4: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[ 1606.235864] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/100

[ 1606.235878] ata4: EH complete

[ 1908.917630] cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!

[ 2251.372281] ata4.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x800100 action 0x2 frozen

[ 2251.372284] ata4.00: (irq_stat 0x08000000, interface fatal error)

[ 2251.372287] ata4.00: cmd a0/01:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 0 cdb 0x2a data 32768 out

[ 2251.372288]          res 50/00:03:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[ 2251.674986] ata4: soft resetting port

[ 2251.829741] ata4: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[ 2251.982429] ata4.00: failed to IDENTIFY (device reports illegal type, err_mask=0x0)

[ 2251.982431] ata4.00: revalidation failed (errno=-22)

[ 2251.982434] ata4.00: limiting speed to UDMA/100:PIO3

[ 2251.982436] ata4: failed to recover some devices, retrying in 5 secs

[ 2256.975481] ata4: hard resetting port

[ 2262.474653] ata4: port is slow to respond, please be patient (Status 0x80)

[ 2267.006380] ata4: COMRESET failed (errno=-16)

[ 2267.006385] ata4: hard resetting port

[ 2267.461653] ata4: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[ 2267.768171] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/100

[ 2267.768183] ata4: EH complete

```

same errors using gentoo-sources 2.6.20, 2.6.18 and 2.6.16

i use also, k3b-1.0.1 but same errors using the latest stable 0.12.17 sources.

everything seems to indicate that libata does not support the dvdrw SATA connected to my motherboard, so much like to the checker jmicron as to ich8r of the same one.

ah! i can burn ok all cds with cdrecord or cdrdao, but dvds impossible.

can someone help me please ? maybe i must to buy another dvdrw IDE? sorry for my english, regards.

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post emerge --info ?

Also, can you post your SATA-PATA section for your latest kernel-config plz  :Smile: 

----------

## zorth

thanks for interest  :Smile: 

no problem, my emerge info:

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.7 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r2, 2.6.22-rc3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-rc3 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 31 May 2007 03:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31-r5

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/app-defaults /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch prelink sfperms strict userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="es_ES.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="es"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp/portage"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acpi alsa amd64 amr arts audiofile avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 cdr chroot cli cpudetection cracklib crypt crypts cups divx divx4linux dri dvd dvdr dvdread encode fat ffmpeg font-server fontconfig fortran gdbm gif gimp glitz gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde konqueror libg++ lm_sensors logitech-mouse logrotate mad midi mime mjpeg mp3 mpeg mpeg2 mplayer mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ntfs nvidia ocaml ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf pdflib perl pic png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt4 readline reflection session spell spl ssl svg symlink syscall syslog tcl tcltk tcpd tga tiff tk truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userlocales vorbis wavpack wma wmp xcomposite xorg xprint xscreensaver xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard kbd mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

i tried to test some kernels configurations beyond the kernels that i use actually, the gentoo-sources 2.6.16 and 2.6.18, vanilla sources 2.6.18.8, 2.6.21, 2.6.21.1 and the latest i am using now, the 2.6.22-rc3 ( 2.6.21 vanilla sources patched to 2.6.22-rc3 ) but the same errors when i burn dvds.

my actual configuration pertinent to my sata dvd is:

```

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ESP_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=m

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON=m

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

```

my kernel config about my processor, a c2 duo E6600:

```

 #

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

# CONFIG_SCHED_SMT is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

# CONFIG_NUMA is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_IOMMU=y

# CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_RELOCATABLE=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

```

i believe that all my configuration about the section libata & kernel cpu support is ok... but i cant burn dvds, ever the same errors when i tried it with my SATA dvdrw LG:

```

ata4.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x800100 action 0x2 frozen

ata4.00: (irq_stat 0x08000000, interface fatal error)

ata4.00: cmd a0/01:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 0 cdb 0x2a data 32768 out

         res 50/00:03:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

ata4: soft resetting port

ata4: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata4.00: failed to IDENTIFY (device reports illegal type, err_mask=0x0)

ata4.00: revalidation failed (errno=-22)

ata4.00: disabled

ata4: EH complete

attempt to access beyond end of device

sr0: rw=0, want=68, limit=4

isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=sr0, iso_blknum=16, block=16

```

when the burning process is finishing at 99%, i can see these errors in dmesg report and the dvd burned, he is illegible and waste.

i suspect because i cant find another explication, that support to SATA dvdrw drives at actual kernel is not working and i must wait some months to this problem are fixed  :Sad: 

thanks a lot for interest, regards and sorry again for my poor english level  :Smile: 

----------

## zorth

i found finally the solution→

DVDRW GSA-H30Nsata NOT BURN DVDS UNDER LINUX AND LIBATA DRIVER TODAY!!!!.... TOMORROW, ONLY GOD KNOW IT XDDD

this morning i changed my old sucking LG dvdrw by my new dvdrw writer LITEON sata x20 and this, run all ok. i can now burn dvds  :Smile: 

remember this, dont buy LG SATA WRITERS TO WORK WITH LINUX !!!

regards

----------

## astaecker

 *zorth wrote:*   

> DVDRW GSA-H30Nsata NOT BURN DVDS UNDER LINUX AND LIBATA DRIVER TODAY!!!!.... TOMORROW, ONLY GOD KNOW IT XDDD

 

Here, it works. I have nearly the same setup: Intel DG965MQMKR (G965 chipset)

emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.2.9 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.2.0, glibc-2.5-r3, 2.6.21.3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.21.3 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6300 @ 1.86GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.10

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 04 Jun 2007 04:50:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps y --nospinner"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch prelink sandbox sfperms strict userfetch userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--exclude-from=/etc/portage/rsync_excludes --prune-empty-dirs"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acpi alsa apache2 bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt css dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread dxr3 emboss evo fam ffmpeg firefox gdbm gif hal hbci iconv isdnlog jpeg kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility libg++ lm_sensors mad mmx mmxext mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap musicbrainz ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl pic png pppd python qt3 qt3support quicktime readline real reflection samba session slang spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg tcpd tetex threads truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vorbis x264 x86 xcomposite xml xorg xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i810"

Unset:  CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS
```

kernel SCSI .config:

```
CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y
```

kernel libata .config:

```
CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y
```

----------

## Baad3r

FYI, i have a rather old ASUS P4P800-X motherboard and just recently bought the GSA-H30N.

My setup is a little unusual as in I have a Symbios 875 based SCSI controller with one IBM DPSS-336950N harddrive & Plextor CD burner attached, three EIDE drives attached to the onboard controller 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) and the GSA-H30N attached to one onboard SATA port. Using only libata everything works out of the box. Kernel 2.6.22-rc3.

```
ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x0001efa0 ctl 0x0001ef8e bmdma 0x0001ef60 irq 18

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x0001ef80 ctl 0x0001ef8a bmdma 0x0001ef68 irq 18

scsi3 : ata_piix

ata3.00: ATAPI, max UDMA/100

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi4 : ata_piix

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x0001ef87

scsi 3:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H30N 1.01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
```

The "ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x0001ef87" seems to be a matter of discussion on LKML but doesn't seem to impair operation. To be fair, i only burned CD-Rs yet (bought the GSA-H30N only three days ago).

----------

